# 1st RAE leg; just barely



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations to you and Augie. Keep up the great work.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Congrads on the leg. A leg is a leg!! Just think "moving on up".


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

As Fuzzbuzz said, a Q is a Q, AKC doesn't list the scores, so as far as I am concerned, You and Augie had a GREAT day! Congratulations!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, so the Obedience Gods grace the Rally Ring too ? 

Congratulations to Augie and you.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is funny how each run has its own chemistry and karma. Congratulations on pulling out that Q!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> Oh, so the Obedience Gods grace the Rally Ring too ?
> 
> Congratulations to Augie and you.


 
Love it!!! Thank heaven the Obedience gods grace other venue's as well!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

fuzzbuzz said:


> Love it!!! Thank heaven the Obedience gods grace other venue's as well!


Absolutely!! We need to keep them happy too


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

I totally get what you mean by the "Mr. Jekyll" comment! It seemed that everytime we entered a rally ring, a familiar but dreaded look appeared in Casey's eye...
We finished our RE in August and plan to avoid the RAE route until we are a bit more disciplined. I am hoping that more obedience will help us. Good for you for sticking out your first run! I was often very tempted to ask to be excused, only to discover a not so bad score at the end of it all...it is your dignity as a handler (please, please do this!!) that suffers!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats! As others have said, a leg is a leg! Keep up the good work


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your kind words!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Congrats on your first RAE leg! Remember, the scores don't go on the title certificates!  He will improve and that's what counts!

I am going for an RAE with Aubrie. We have 6 legs! More than half-way there!


----------

